# Corpus tarpon guide



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

For several years, each summer, I've gone to Loreto, BCS for dorado, sails, marlin, etc. For several reasons, I'm looking at skipping Mexico this year. Thinking about a Texas trip, going for tarpon. 
I read the thread on Galveston tarpon guides. Great info.
Is the Corpus area (CC, Rockport, Port A) as good as Galveston? Any recommendations for guides?

Thanks much in advance for your experiences & thoughts.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

There are not enough tarpon at Port A. to support a tarpon guide. 

Last year we had no menhaden and thus no tarpon to speak of.

There are a few small ones that usually stay at the jetties all summer.

This year --- no one knows what will happen to the tarpon that usually go to Venice.

The best guide for tarpon or anything else around the jetty is Totsy Belcher.

If you want his number, I can get it for you.

TC


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I think Port Isabel/SPI have guides that target tarpon. Probly the closest you'll find to the Rockport/CC area. That being said, there does seem to be an increase in tarpon catches each year over the past few years.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks much for the inputs--
Guess I'll look at a trip to Galveston in a month or so-- IF the oil doesn't mess it up--


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Contact Capt Billy Sandifer. 361 937 8446 His website is down right now.
He usually guides up the National Seashore but have seen reports of him fishing for Tarpon out of the Packery Jetties. Call him and see what he says.
If your interested in fish down here on South Padre give me a call or Bryan Ray.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There guides in POC if you don't want to go all the way to Galveston - PM me.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

JWHPOPEYE said:


> Contact Capt Billy Sandifer. 361 937 8446


X2


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you guys have any recommendationsn for bay fishing guides for reds and trout?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yes, PM me...


----------

